# Small compact loader



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

Gentleman it has been awhile and I am asking a question that was brought to my attention from my cat dealer. I purchased a 908m series with the skid steer type quick attach plates on the front. Was curious if anyone has had a problem with the height of the machine as it sits on the ground not being about to run a pusher. I am possibly thinking about running the kage system on it only for the reason that this condo I was awarded had large road ways with no parking on either side. I would love a metal press or hla but the property doesn't yield the income to equipment ratio. Any advice or guidance would be appreciated


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you can afford/justify a Kage, a standard edge metal pless or HLA wing plow won't be much more expensive, and will be far more productive in a wind rowing application.


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

Haven't priced out an HLA wing or Metal pless but I would think after reading some treads a Kage is roughly 7500 where I would imagine the other two have to be double that. Unless I'm confused which is very possible


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you can afford/justify a Kage, a standard edge metal pless or HLA wing plow won't be much more expensive, and will be far more productive in a wind rowing application.


Decided on the HLA just wondering what size for the machine and what series.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Lsanzerr said:


> Decided on the HLA just wondering what size for the machine and what series.


What's your snowfall average again?


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd say 42-60 these past years


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

Lsanzerr said:


> I'd say 42-60 these past years


Was thinking 4200 series 10-16 would be nice with the 34" mold board. Only 30" on the 3200 and the machine is right around 14,500


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Lsanzerr said:


> Was thinking 4200 series 10-16 would be nice with the 34" mold board. Only 30" on the 3200 and the machine is right around 14,500


Take a look at metal pless also. Not sure what properties you're going to use it on but the Liveedge is a salt saver for seasonals. Especially with higher snow averages.

14500 pounds would have no issue with a 10-16.


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Take a look at metal pless also. Not sure what properties you're going to use it on but the Liveedge is a salt saver for seasonals. Especially with higher snow averages.
> 
> 14500 pounds would have no issue with a 10-16.


A appreciate all your insight. That machine will mostly stay at the same site. Perhaps walk a half mile to help clean up on another property. I have been using rubber protech pushers and ist protech pushers. Hopefully this will scrape decently enough.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Lsanzerr said:


> I have been using rubber protech pushers and ist protech pushers. Hopefully this will scrape decently enough.


How does the protech ist perform? We are going to try a loader model this year. Boss didn't work so well. Maybe John Deere Green will have some mp's to demo so we can try that too.


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

They worked well. Well built, smooth and they sure do hold up well. My fist pusher I ever purchased was an ist. I love the capacity they


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the SnowWolf Quattro on my skid and I love it. Being able to go from box, to wide-out, to back-drag box coupled with unique sites here makes it $ maker and $ saver for me. 

In light of full-disclosure, I have not used the other products mentioned. 

Hope that gives you some info to explore.


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, after speaking with Paul this afternoon, I went from Hla right to a Metal Pless. I mean Paul answered every question I had put me in touch with a dealer and within a couple hours I had placed the order. I know sales is part of the job but Paul's attitude and the way he spoke was great. I will follow up mid season and give my results


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You won't regret it.


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You won't regret it.


John your to credit as well for making me look at the metal pless in the first place


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Great choice. You will love it! Yes, Paul is awesome.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Gonna find a dealer and go check them out - always open-minded and love to look at new gear!
Lsanzerr - you're not too far from me - any major dealer in our area? (NE)


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

MajorDave said:


> Gonna find a dealer and go check them out - always open-minded and love to look at new gear!
> Lsanzerr - you're not too far from me - any major dealer in our area? (NE)


I used Kaz out of CT there is also one in Enfield. Easiest way to do it is contact Paul at Metal Pless he will put you in touch with a local dealer and he will also give you suggested msrp and make sure you know how long it will take to land at your shop. Really great guy.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Just bought our second plowmaxx. It hurts a little @ purchase time but you'll never regret it.


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

pieperlc said:


> Just bought our second plowmaxx. It hurts a little @ purchase time but you'll never regret it.


All I hear is great things. Unfortunately I didn't get the live edge but the HD is a start.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't have live edge on either of ours but our sites don't really justify the live edge and that cost is really tough to swallow. I wish we had live edge but I'm just happy to have a top o' the line wing plows


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wattever works for everyone, but I couldn't justify NOT buying the LiveEdge. 

My customers deserve the latest technology and in the long run it will save me money.


----------

